# Lake Serenity



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

"Take me out to the black.
Tell em I ain't comin' back.
Burn the land
And boil the sea.
You can't take my tank from me..."

My 50 gallon cube, which I've named Lake Serenity... itss where I've been taking shots of the angels & cories over the past few days. Finally cleared up enough today that I could take a decent shot.

55mm | 1/50 | f4 | ISO800


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need some rummy or cardinal in there.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, I can imagine how relaxing it is to just sit and stare at that set-up. It's really nice.. and tranquil.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Rogo said:


> Wow, I can imagine how relaxing it is to just sit and stare at that set-up. It's really nice.. and tranquil.


Thanks! I am enjoying it a lot right now - hope it continues to thrive


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

charles said:


> I think you need some rummy or cardinal in there.


I'll be there before you know it  I was thinking rummy b/c of how tightly they school, but cardinals would add some pretty amazing colour.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Nathan Fillion would likely approve. Nice tank!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I love this - so amazing. A video would be cool to see….


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

since it is a 50g, you can try 2 small school... 24 cardinal / 24 gold tetra...


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

charles said:


> since it is a 50g, you can try 2 small school... 24 cardinal / 24 gold tetra...


I have to admit, that sounds awfully tantalizing!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

DBam said:


> Nathan Fillion would likely approve. Nice tank!


Browncoats unite! Thank you!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful tank setup


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Newt said:


> Beautiful tank setup


Thank you!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

2x on school of cardinals.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great!! Very natural! I've been waiting to see this tank ever since you posted pictures of your Angelfish!
If you're hoping to get more 'carpet' achieved in this tank I think you can pull it off using Crypts since they scale well with the swords in your tank.

By the way, what is the dimension of the cube?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Looks great!! Very natural! I've been waiting to see this tank ever since you posted pictures of your Angelfish! If you're hoping to get more 'carpet' achieved in this tank I think you can pull it off using Crypts since they scale well with the swords in your tank.


Thanks for the idea! I do like how the crypts look, hopefully they thrive and I get some success with them.



Reckon said:


> By the way, what is the dimension of the cube?


It's 24 x 24 x 20H. It's a great size - have really enjoyed setting it up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful setup CK. I'm glad to see the tank going to such a good home and great project.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Beautiful setup CK. I'm glad to see the tank going to such a good home and great project.


Thanks again Anthony for the tank, been so much fun these past 3 months slowly putting it together


----------

